# Maggie the Cat Who Fights Demons



## zandelux (Nov 10, 2020)

I saw this posted on the Furry Subreddit, and I think it's fantastic. It's a 20-page comic and the artist is looking for donations to expand it into a full graphic novel. Back it if you want to see more!









						MAGGIE THE CAT WHO FIGHTS DEMONS
					

Introducing MAGGIE THE CAT WHO FIGHTS DEMONS   A graphic novel about a cat from outer space who’s sworn to protect earth from demons.




					kck.st


----------



## finalqed (Nov 10, 2020)

Looks super exciting!  Here's hoping they reach their funding goal.


----------

